# Aristo TE Rev in Bachmann Shay



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got my TE Revolution and battery delivered. From reading the directions, it appears that the circut board in the ash pan of boiler pretty much gets by passed and the lights get rewired. Has any one put one of these in a Shay. As mentioned in previous posts the tender should hold the batteries. The sound that I had in it is Dallee. So my qestion is does the existing circuit board get by passed? Any gliches with this type of install?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The shay doesn't have the plugin socket?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No Tom, only real recent stuff has... the mallet and the forney are the only 2 with "Aristo" sockets, the davenport has a smaller socket for a small scale decoder. 

oh, the answer the the OP: you can wire it several ways, depends on your expertiese. If you can figure out circuits and voltages and currents, then you can use what existing circuitry you want for convenience.

If you are not at that level, I'd start isolating motors, lights, etc.

You did not mention track or battery power, that would help. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg. 
Plus of course, the the illustrious K-27 with the fabled "Super Socket".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I screwed up, thanks for the correction Tony! 

3 with the Aristo socket in various stages of "evolution"... 

Have they ever published schematics? I have the one Bob Grosh did of the K, although TOC had one too if I remember. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Apr 2010 09:11 PM 
I screwed up, thanks for the correction Tony! 

3 with the Aristo socket in various stages of "evolution"... 

Have they ever published schematics? I have the one Bob Grosh did of the K, although TOC had one too if I remember. 

Regards, Greg 
I asked both Bachmann and Aristo for specs on this so-called open standard socket. Bachmann wouldn't reply. Aristo did but just gave me a bunch of crap and told me to find out the info on the forums!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect Aristo are loathe to issue the definitive wiring schematic in case a separate sheet was required for each loco that was different from what it was supposed to be. 
Let alone the differennces in the same model.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pins 5 & 8 are normally jumpered to supply power to the smoke unit... 

No guarantees on the accuracy, or that the sense of which wheels are which pins, or motor is plus or minus. 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

About the forward and reverse light pins...

You ground these to turn the lights on, or what?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you guys talking about the Aristo DC/DCC socket? Is that the same socket that is used on the Bachmann locos?

If it helps, the DC/DCC connections are posted on Aristo's web site. DCC/RCC Connector Pin & Wiring Diagrams and Instructions.

The only thing that I find not clear is the smoke pins. Without jumpering 5 and 8, the smoke units work. Why do you need to jumper 5 & 8 for DCC? Maybe it bypasses the smoke switch?

Here is what's posted.
*DCC/RCC Connector Pin & Wiring Diagrams and Instructions*
Beginning in 2001, new locomotive models started arriving with a plug and play PC board. The board is designed to allow easy installation of either a DCC (Digital Command Control) decoder or RCC (Radio Command Control) receiver. On the board is a standardized 12 pin female plug that DCC Decoders Receivers equipped with a standardized 12 pin male plug. 
Provided here are diagrams that show pin and wire location for installing DCC or RCC systems in your locomotives. This information is useful in situations where the locomotive or DCC decoder or RCC receiver does not have the 12 pin plug. The information is also useful for performing modifications or alterations to the electronics of locomotives. Consult manuals and instructions provided by DCC or RCC manufactures for specific information regarding their products.
Click here for a .pdf version of the below diagrams 
*MAIN PC BOARD PIN LOCATIONS FUNCTIONS AND WIRING INFORMATION*







*Pin # 


* *J1 12 Pin Plug Functions 


* *DCC Wire Color Code (Theoretical)** 


* 1 







Power Pick-up Right Side 







Red 





2 







Power Pick-up Right Side 





3 







Motor(s) Right Side 







Orange 





4 







Front Lamp Control 







White 





5 







Smoke On/Off* 







Accessory Color 





6 







+ Out 













7 







Ground Common 







Blue 





8 







Smoke On/Off* 







Accessory Color 





9 







Rear Lamp Control 







Yellow 





10 







Motor(s) Left Side 







Gray 





11 







Power Pick-up Left Side 







Black 





12 







Power Pick-up Left Side 







J2 AUX plugs not used for power/control purposes. 







* Pin 5 & 8 must be bridged for DCC 







**See DCC decoder manual for more color code information 









*DUMMY PLUG PIN LOCATIONS FUNCTIONS AND WIRING INFORMATION*









*Pin # 


* 




*Pin Function 


* 


1 







Power Pick-up Right Side 





2 







Power Pick-up Right Side 





3 







Motor(s) Right Side 





4 







Front Lamp Control 





9 







Rear Lamp Control 





10 







Motor(s) Left Side 





11 







Power Pick-up Left Side 





12 







Power Pick-up Left Side 







The dummy plug provided with the plug and play PC board can be used with a DCC decoder or RCC receiver that do not have the 12 pin plug. 







Sever the jumper between pins 2&3 and pins 10&11 







Solder one motor lead to pin 3 and the second to pin 10 







Solder one power pick-up lead to pin 1 and the second to pin 12 









*ADAPTER PLUG PIN LOCATIONS FUNCTIONS AND WIRING INFORMATION*







*Wire Use 


* 


*Wire Number 


* 


Track Power Pick-up-Right 





Wire #1 





Motor-Right 





Wire #2 





Front Headlight 





Wire #3 





Common 





Wire #4 





Rear Headlight 





Wire #5 





Motor-Left 





Wire #6 





Track Power Pick-up-Left 





Wire #7


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the Bachmann socket is NOT wired the same as the Aristo as I noted. 

The "smoke pins" seem to have been wired differently over the years... originally they need to be jumpered together (note your stock Aristo "shorting plug").... now maybe they don't. 

As always, I recommend checking the pins and connections before doing anything. There's examples of almost any electrical nightmare you can imagine. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Pin # 6 on the first chart is actually ground (-) and is usually shown as black in most circuits. Sometimes black with a white stripe. 
Pin # 7 on the first chart is *NOT* common ground. It is common *(+)* and is blue for a polarised but unregulated (+) supply. 

That is as assuming of course, all the AristoCraft socket pcb's are actually wired the same.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

'xactly.... 

they got the "common" part right, but it's common plus, because the controls (headlight, etc) go to ground (minus) when activated... so the common between lights is positive. 

since positive is common, the negative is usually called unregulated "power"... 

All DCC decoders use this arrangement... Aristo was clearly thinking ahead years ago, just not real consistent on terminology (try a track/battery switch on a mikado). 

Regards, Greg


----------

